# A Groovy Goat Announcement! THREE F2 MiniLamachas!!!!!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I was awakened by a goat scream this morning at o'dark thirty. Dear Claire had just pushed out her second kid. A real monster boy! I swear he is three times the size of the brother that preceded him! #1 boy is a true runt - VERY tiny. The last kid out was a gorgeous black & white doe who dove out upside down. 

They don't have their real names yet. But we're calling the big guy Sasquatch, the doeling Yeti, and the wee little guy, Pencil - because he is so thin! 

Pencil seems quite healthy, but has no sucking reflex. Gave him selenium gel and a tiny bit of honey. He's had a syringe feeding and 2 tube feedings. This last feeding he had he actually sort of sucked and got down enough colostrum to round out his belly. It took a while, but he did it himself, so Huzzah! So I think he'll be up to snuff by tomorrow evening!

Sorry some of the pics are double posted. I'm still figuring out the new website.










This is Sasquatch and Yeti.









This is wee little "Pencil". (I am begging my daughter to come up with a real name for him!)







.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

groovyoldlady said:


> I was awakened by a goat scream this morning at o'dark thirty. Dear Claire had just pushed out her second kid. A real monster boy! I swear he is three times the size of the brother that preceded him! #1 boy is a true runt - VERY tiny. The last kid out was a gorgeous black & white doe who dove out upside down.
> 
> They don't have their real names yet. But we're calling the big guy Sasquatch, the doeling Yeti, and the wee little guy, Pencil - because he is so thin!
> 
> ...


So sweet


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awe! They’re SO groovy! Congratulations! I’m so glad pencils doing well! Great job! Gorgeous kids 😊


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow, they are even prettier now than the birth picture. Very nice kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So adorable! Congratulations!
I’m glad “Pencil” is learning to suck. I’m sure soon he’ll be a pro.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good Job Claire! Beautiful kidds! So glad she woke you up! Congrats!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Im not sure if you tried it but rubbing on their bums and jaw while they are trying to nurse can help with the sucking reflex
Congrats on the babies


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! It’s always a celebration when all went well!!!
Beautiful kids!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

They are beautiful. Did you weigh them? Just curious, especially as to the size difference.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

alwaystj9 said:


> They are beautiful. Did you weigh them? Just curious, especially as to the size difference.


Alas, I didn't weigh them...I might do so today. Great idea!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Aww so cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> Alas, I didn't weigh them...I might do so today. Great idea!


Weighed them this morning. Just on the bathroom scale with me holding them - so not totally accurate. Phoenix (aka Pencil) is just a hair over 3 pounds, Yeti is 5-ish pounds, and Sasquatch is a whopping 8 pounds!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol lol I like Sasquatch for a name...how CUTE 🥰


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Such a big difference in the weights! Hoping all are well & bouncing around today!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yikes! Apparently Sasquatch didn't get the Mini Memo! He was going after his LaMancha heritage side


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww. I am a sucker for white baby lamanchas! Try giving the little one some vit. B complex, that might kick his
sucking reflex into gear for you!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

alwaystj9 said:


> Such a big difference in the weights! Hoping all are well & bouncing around today!


I could see a huge difference in Phoenix (Pencil) today. He really sucked down his breakfast like he should. He's so tiny that I may put off disbudding him for a couple of extra days... The other two are sweet tempered, healthy and absolutely adorable!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------

